# Using a fee based non affiliated Financial Planner



## sagsal (Apr 7, 2009)

I am really considering paying the $1500+ to hire a fee based financial planner to provide me (and my family) with an assessment of our current situation and help us figure out how we can achieve our financial goals

I have so many questions and I am getting sick and tired of having salespeople tell me what I should buy!

I have been in contact with some names from the Financial Facelift articles

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Why not start by jumping in to CMF, learn, read, search, ask questions? One small question/issue at a time? I did that last year and found it to be a very enlightening exercise. No, it may not be sugar coated or "instant oatmeal" (it will take time) but it will sure save you some money and you'll be far further ahead.

I feel it's a mistake not to take the time to become educated on money matters and to just want "someone else" to do the thinking for you. I did that for years and now regret doing so.

A good starting point is linked in my sig file. 

Also read the money diaries section of CMF.


----------



## sagsal (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your response

I actually spend a great deal of time reading and learning - perhaps I should have mentioned this!

I feel as though I have hit a wall and starting to see conflicting thoughts and not always getting the answers I need - for example: am I really paying too much for life insurance, when could we be in a position to buy a rec property etc


----------



## Siouxie (May 11, 2011)

My personal experience with my financial planner / consultant is that despite being affiliated with a specific large company he gives me unbiased advice - for *free*. 

He will tell me all my options for investments, where I can save money, how to plan for the future (and give me examples) and then he leaves it to me to decide whether to take his advice or go elsewhere. He really is excellent.

If you would like me to send you his details send me a PM.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

How much do financial planners cost? What does the $1500 cover?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Siouxie said:


> My personal experience with my financial planner / consultant is that despite being affiliated with a specific large company he gives me unbiased advice - for *free*.
> 
> He will tell me all my options for investments, where I can save money, how to plan for the future (and give me examples) and then he leaves it to me to decide whether to take his advice or go elsewhere. He really is excellent.
> 
> If you would like me to send you his details send me a PM.


Wow, that's amazing. And would that financial planner be you?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Siouxie said:


> My personal experience with my financial planner / consultant is that despite being affiliated with a specific large company he gives me unbiased advice - for *free*.
> 
> He will tell me all my options for investments, where I can save money, how to plan for the future (and give me examples) and then he leaves it to me to decide whether to take his advice or go elsewhere. He really is excellent.
> 
> If you would like me to send you his details send me a PM.


One post wonder.
"Join Date: May 2011
Posts: 1"


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Wow, that's amazing. And would that financial planner be you?


Or a spouse?


----------



## Siouxie (May 11, 2011)

No, actually! My Financial advisor is not connected to me at all.

The OP is at liberty to contact me or not - it was a genuine offer.


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP (Jan 18, 2011)

*Financial Planning*

I appreciate your question Sagsal, and I also appreciate Siouxie's response. 

The best approach is to speak with someone, or even a few people in financial planning services. Through this, you will become even clearer about what you want the financial planning process to mean for you, and to do for you.

You can pay according to the complexity (or ease) of your situation. In our own firm WE invest the certified planning into the process without charge. No Siouxie it's not "free" because it's "our investment" in protecting clients and ourselves by ensuring we build the right plan in which financial products and strategies will then gain rightful place.

If you were calling me, for instance, I wouldn't necessarily do this for you because first of all we'd need to speak and do some diligence together by phone and find out whether location, needs, expectations etc would fit. So look around and inquire among friends/colleagues...which certified financial planners they could recommend for you. Then arrange to chat with these without premature commitment....

Best wishes. This is a helpful subject & discussion for many to consider.
Cheers all!
BW


----------



## Siouxie (May 11, 2011)

sagsal, thank you for your message however, I am unable to send you a pm or otherwise message you back. If you could leave some form of contact detail I would be very happy to give you the details you asked for.

Kind regards!


----------



## Zara Mari (May 19, 2011)

sagsal said:


> I am really considering paying the $1500+ to hire a fee based financial planner to provide me (and my family) with an assessment of our current situation and help us figure out how we can achieve our financial goals
> 
> I have so many questions and I am getting sick and tired of having salespeople tell me what I should buy!
> 
> ...


Hi. Why not try your bank’s financial advisor? I think you can get their service for free especially if you’ve been their client for a long time. It will also be beneficial if you would do some hands-on on planning your finances. Get some training or education so you would know how to properly handle your money. Btw, for that $1,500 fee, how long will your planner do the job?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Zara Mari said:


> Hi. Why not try your bank’s financial advisor??


That would be because they have not been trained to give independent financial advice...


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

sasgal, send in a request to the Globe and Mail for a Financial Facelift, you may get chosen for their advice, and it won't cost you.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> and it won't cost you.


and it will be worth every penny you spend on it!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Siouxie, you seem to be here to spam or sell/refer customers? I can't put my finger on it but you sound like a spammer. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

i did... just look at his post history


----------



## Siouxie (May 11, 2011)

With all due respect, I have been "surfing" this forum for some months before joining - as do most people - and haven't responded to posts because I am not qualified to do so. That is the reason why I have few posts on _*this*_ forum to date.

In this instance, I simply stated that my financial advisor was excellent and offered to pass on his details... one post I was "qualified" to respond to, as a happy consumer. 

I am sorry you "feel" like I am a spammer but I am most certainly not. I belong to many forums - some of which I contribute to on a regular basis (try going to http://britishexpats.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1042493 to see how much I contribute there) and others that I belong to or browse but do not post on a regular basis.

Unfortunately, posts accusing people of being "spammers" have the unwanted effect of driving real people away when they just may have some useful information to offer.

I understand you are here to protect people, but please don't make unjustified accusations.

Regards...



Edit, and "he" is a *she*, thank you.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

kcowan, several of my relatives, High Net Worth, went with Fee Only advisors, some of these advisors are featured in the media as financial Gurus.

I now handle all their monies, i do not charge, my results have been substantially better, my communication light years ahead of what they got, and they save not only the $ in Fees, but the 2% plus in MER's that the funds were charging them annually.

One had over several million dollars with avery prominant FA, He could go years without hearing from him, except the printed reports.

ETF's plus other tools that are available, like the one at Claymore, make asset allocation much simpler and transparent.

The advice you would get from the Globe advisors is as good or better than what you would pay for.

License Plate on one FA I just saw, Sprslsmn.(Super Salesman).


----------

